# Residency in the UAE and no employer



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a small business based in Surrey (Ltd Co) and I have been receiving work from clients in Dubai and AD, over time, the volume of work has increased as such it needs me to set up a permanent base in Bur Dubai, use local suppliers and employment, and get an apartment in Jumeirah. Currently, I can only stay for 30 days, and my UAE business model is difficult to duplicate without me being there.

When I last worked in the UAE, my then employer was BAE who organised visas. I don’t have an employer in the UAE. I am using someone elses AED bank account and PO Box and finding this is not a way to run a business. Clients are asking me to have a local presence in the UAE

Can anyone tell me how I can get residency in the UAE or the necessary permissions to run a business here? – Without franchising it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You would need to set up a UAE company. Then you can get a residence visa and work/trade here legally.

There have been numerous threads on the forum about setting up a company the UAE. I strongly recommend a freezone company, rather than getting a local sponsor, although depending on what you do you may be restricted in your choice of freezones.

Your current work practice is illagal and most reputable companies will not deal with you unless you have a proper trade licence. You are not permitted to work on a tourist visa.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

Are you saying its illegal for me to visit and supply clients in the UAE from a Ltd co in Surrey?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Morlok said:


> Are you saying its illegal for me to visit and supply clients in the UAE from a Ltd co in Surrey?


I am saying that you cannot work on a tourist visa. technically you should have a visit visa that permits you to work in the UAE for a limited period.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

OK, thanks, I'll look into a freezone company & go down that route.

Which freezone would you recommend?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Morlok said:


> Which freezone would you recommend?


It depends on what your industry and turnover is. 

Some freezones are quite restrictive on what you can do (eg you can't run a plumbers from Media City) will others are a bit more relaxed. Jebel Ali is the only one really that suited for importing goods to the UAE but they're not geared towards SME's and start ups.

RAK and Sharjah are the general go to ones first for general business. Virtuazone is popular with sole traders, consultants and freelancers. But do your homework, search the forum etc. It can be frustrating, but it's not as daunting as you think so no need to pay 'ready made companies' rip offs that you'll come across.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

I am a professional Will writer and Estate Planner, (that was censored from my previous post - even though no biz name or website was mentioned), so im still open to comments on which freezone.

Im not keen to start in Sharjah because by clients are in Dubai and AD. 

All my UAE suppliers have given the same heads up with the off-the-shelf outfits. Avoid.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

and what is RAK?


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Morlok said:


> and what is RAK?


Ras Al Khaimah - its another Emirate


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks.

I think this needs to be in Dubai where the clients are, anywhere between downtown and Greens would be good.

Does anyone suggest a particular freezone?


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

There are different options when looking for freezones, make a google search but most popular ones are Dubai Media City, Virtual zone, Ajman Free zone, RAK Free zone and RAKIA. spend some good time researching to see which one suits your pocket and gets you started soon.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You can, and many businesses do, operate outside of the emirate they are registered in.

Again it's dependant on what you but from what you are saying at this stage RAK or Virtuazone would suit you regardless of where your clients are based.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

OK, which is cheaper, and can anyone tell me how I contact Virtuazone and RAK?

Is there is a simple process for setting up a company quickly and cheaply - i.e. what forms to complete, who to contact etc.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Morlok said:


> OK, which is cheaper, and can anyone tell me how I contact Virtuazone and RAK?


Free Trade Zone RAK - UAE Dubai ? Office, Warehouse and Business Startup Services in the Emirates

Virtuzone



Morlok said:


> Is there is a simple process for setting up a company quickly and cheaply - i.e. what forms to complete, who to contact etc.


Nothing is ever simple in the UAE but if I'm sure if you can write wills you'll get through this process.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

I am aware of RAKIA, a free zone entity in RAK and Ajman Freezone, they both have simple paperwork. check their sites and chose what type of biz you wish to setup and visit them. Licence usually takes 2-3 days to be done.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Morlok said:


> I am a professional Will writer and Estate Planner, (that was censored from my previous post - even though no biz name or website was mentioned), so im still open to comments on which freezone.
> 
> Im not keen to start in Sharjah because by clients are in Dubai and AD.
> 
> All my UAE suppliers have given the same heads up with the off-the-shelf outfits. Avoid.


But not a professionaly qualified lawyer? Only a lawyer should write wills, not someone who has been on a will writing course. 

Don't forget your professional indemnity insurance and ministry licence to provide advice...


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

Elphaba said:


> But not a professionaly qualified lawyer? Only a lawyer should write wills, not someone who has been on a will writing course.
> 
> Don't forget your professional indemnity insurance and ministry licence to provide advice...


Why did you think I am not qualified?

and what makes you question my PI insurer?

I find your comments rather strange, if anything, assumptuous.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Morlok said:


> Why did you think I am not qualified?
> 
> and what makes you question my PI insurer?
> 
> I find your comments rather strange, if anything, assumptuous.



You said you're a will writer. If you were a lawyer you'd have said so.

I simply reminded you about PI cover and licences.


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

My introducers are in financial services and several banks, one of them is a large UK bank who wants to refer their clients specifically to me. They are well placed to provide PI cover if I need to amend it.

I dont think my academic qualifications are relevent to this euquiry but FYI I am a qualified estate administration practitioner and already have worked with international clients and I refer business for Sharia estate adimistration to a law firm in Dubai.

I am really here to seek comments on establishing a base of operation in the UAE to service my clients and I would rather not get that advice independently than from my business connections.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not a lawyer then.


Perhaps you should seek professional advice then, rather from an internet message board?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

WoodE said:


> You need to have UAE resident as your business partner. Otherwise you can't have business in UAE. Such rules in their legislation.


That is not the case if a company is set up in a free zone, hence the recommendations to do just that. You only require a local partner if setting up a LLC outside of a freezone.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What Elphaba said and when you refer to a 'UAE resident' you should be referring to a 'UAE national'. An expat who resides in the uae will not do.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> What Elphaba said and when you refer to a 'UAE resident' you should be referring to a 'UAE national'. An expat who resides in the uae will not do.


Well spotted.

Shame though, as otherwise we could all make a fortune by doing nothing...


----------



## Morlok (Nov 7, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> What Elphaba said and when you refer to a 'UAE resident' you should be referring to a 'UAE national'. An expat who resides in the uae will not do.


Something not quite right there. I have a mate of mine who has an air conditioning LLC in Diera and both partners are expats living in UAE.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

In dubai you can check out Dubai Media City, Silicon Oasis, Dubai Metals and Commodity Center, Dubai Outsource zone. All these free zones have been built targeting specific industries but often allow some non industry licences to be issued. Google them and check their sites to get a better overview. RAKFTZ and Virtuzone although from Ras Al Khaimah and Fujairah have offices in Dubai so this helps you avoid trips outside Dubai and they have both friendly staff. Good Luck.


----------

